# Opinie > Opinie o lekach > Ginekologia >  Fem 7  opinie

## Nie zarejestrowany

Fem 7,
ostatnio do leczenia objawów menopauzy stosowałam tabletki, ale ktoś polecił mi te plastry czy faktycznie są one skuteczne ??

----------

